# Finally Was Able To See Her Again!!



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I bought Dulcinea on Feb. 23 after seeing her on Valentine's weekend, and kept her in South Dakota for training. Since I live in Minnesota I haven't been able to see her until this weekend! It's driving me CRAZY not being able to see her all the time, but it'll be worth it when the training is done 




 
P.S.
I didn't realize that the ending was attached until I uploaded it, and am way to lazy to change it & re-upload haha


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a cutie! What's she in training for?


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Basic breaking with a dressage trainer (she's a baby, 3). I'm planning on using her for dressage and low level eventing eventually... That seems so far away right now haha


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

She is beautiful! I really love her movement, seems very fluid. 
I hope her training goes well.


----------



## DocsDaniGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

She is lovely! Best of luck with her.

Where in Minnesota are you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Thanks!
I live near Minneapolis, but the horses are out NW in Corcoran and Maple Plain (they'll be in 2 seperate barns)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very pretty girl!!! Love her movement! What breed is she?


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

She's a Zweibrucker (one of the many German WB breeds)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful example of the breed!! Shes gorgeous! Would love to see some pics of her sometime!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Thanks! There are a bunch of pictures on her page, and I'm hoping to go out again soon to take some more! When she's not so fuzzy haha


----------



## Stormness (Apr 6, 2011)

I love her movement, and I must say she's very well balanced for her age. She's very nice.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Thanks! I'm hoping she stays that way under saddle haha and doesn't buck me off too many times :lol:


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

This was my favorite picture from this weekend, she has a bit of a beard:


----------

